# On a tight budget? Check out this diet plan for bulking!



## LukeCarter (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello everybody, I've formulated this diet for anyone whos looking to bulk up on a tight budget.

Please dont forget your multivitamins, feel free to add and tweak, i.e. sauces and so on.

Please post your thoughts, what you would change and so on.

Please rep, like and share with your friends to support my dream.


Shopping List and Meal Plan:

  Product:QtyPriceTotal:SourceBodybuilding Warehouse Premium Mass - 4KG1£34.99£34.99http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-mass-4kg?utm_source=Struq&utm_medium=DisplayChicken Breast Fillets - 5kg @ £28.25 to £32.511£28.25£28.25http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/chicken-breast-fillets.html/?utm_source=chickencomparison&utm_medium=email&utm_content=button5&utm_campaign=chickencomparisonASDA Greek Yogurt - 500g4£1.00£4http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp?trailSize=1&searchString=GREEK+YOGURT&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=141907ASDA Smartprice Pasta Shapes - 500g60.35£2.10http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp?trailSize=1&searchString=pasta&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=142010ASDA Wheat Bisks (24)21.48£2.96http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp?trailSize=1&searchString=24+WHEAT&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=142186ASDA Full Fat Milk - 4pt41£4.00http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp?trailSize=1&searchString=MILK&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=142385Please note this plan does not include snacks, anything else you would like to add feel free   Morning Meal (8:00 AM):TO EAT:CARBS:PROTEIN:FATCALORIES3 ASDA WHEAT BISCUITS49.8513.954.8307250ML FULL FAT MILK IN BOWL9.18.59162.550G PROTEIN SHAKE IN 250ML WATER23.615.15.6203.5MIDDAY MEAL (12:00 PM)TO EAT:CARBS:PROTEIN:FATCALORIES200G PASTA59.29.21.4294250G CHICKEN056.53282¼ of Yogurt8.35.613.8180DINNERTIME (5.30 PM)TO EAT:CARBS:PROTEIN:FATCALORIES200G PASTA59.29.21.4294325G CHICKEN084.754.5423¼ of Yogurt8.35.613.8180PRE-WORKOUT (7 PM)TO EAT:CARBS:PROTEIN:FATCALORIES50G PROTEIN SHAKE IN 250ML WATER23.615.15.6203.5POST-WORKOUT (8.30 PM)TO EAT:CARBS:PROTEIN:FATCALORIES50G PROTEIN SHAKE IN 250ML WATER23.615.15.6203.5BEDTIME MEAL (9.30)TO EAT:CARBS:PROTEIN:FATCALORIES3 ASDA WHEAT BISCUITS49.8513.954.8307250ML FULL FAT MILK IN BOWL9.18.59162.550G PROTEIN SHAKE23.615.15.6203.5250ML FULL FAT MILK IN PROTEIN SHAKE9.18.59162.5Totals: Carbohydrates:356.4 Protein:284.65 Fats:96.9 Calories:3568.5 

Please post your thoughts, what you would change and so on.

Please rep, like and share with your friends to support my dream.

Regards,

Luke Carter - Fitness Enthusiast.


----------



## LukeCarter (Jun 16, 2012)

bump, as I'm eager to see your responses, I will be posting the links for download 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/97357435/Shopping-List-and-Meal-Plan


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

do you work for western gourmet?


----------



## LukeCarter (Jun 16, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> do you work for western gourmet?


No sir, I'm not affiliated in any way shape or form with the sources.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

surely there is more protein in the shakes also?


----------



## LukeCarter (Jun 16, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> surely there is more protein in the shakes also?





> Per 100g's:
> 
> Protein (As Is) - 30.2g


Taken directly from BBW, if anything theres less.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

seems good i would say if you can get some premium whey to add to the gainer shakes i use the premium mass myself and find theres not quite enough protein or blend up your own oats and just use premium whey probly cheaper that way


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

what a crap diet.. so little protein.. my girl eats 250g protein/day. A guy needs 400-500g.

why waste money on chicken fillets when bulking? eat beef or lamb. Cheap cuts are fine- use lean mince if you want. greek yougurt? not enough protein at the price. Get quark cheese.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> what a crap diet.. so little protein.. my girl eats 250g protein/day. A guy needs 400-500g.
> 
> why waste money on chicken fillets when bulking? eat beef or lamb. Cheap cuts are fine- use lean mince if you want. greek yougurt? not enough protein at the price. Get quark cheese.


Chicken (I find) is cheaper than beef and I'm not a fan of lamb.

Apart from the slightly higher protein content in beef what other benefits would say 500g beef per day have over 500g chicken per day?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> what a crap diet.. so little protein.. my girl eats 250g protein/day. A guy needs 400-500g.
> 
> why waste money on chicken fillets when bulking? eat beef or lamb. Cheap cuts are fine- use lean mince if you want. greek yougurt? not enough protein at the price. Get quark cheese.


You really think that high? hmm.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You really think that high? hmm.


On AAS with T3 I agree.

Natty not so much. Without drugs to increase your protein turn over you will only metabolise efficiently your current PTOR.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hctiM said:


> Chicken (I find) is cheaper than beef and I'm not a fan of lamb.
> 
> Apart from the slightly higher protein content in beef what other benefits would say 500g beef per day have over 500g chicken per day?


well i find plenty of meat thats cheaper than chicken breast. Even on a chicken basis- "mini breast" fillets are cheaper etc.



FrankDangerMaus said:


> You really think that high? hmm.


ah yes...

http://www.nicolewilkins.com/tearsheets/How-I-Won.pdf

theres a woman who weighs around 62kg eating 228g protein a day while dieting... how do you think a guy gets enough protein at 250g/day??


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

As Aus said looks like more protein needed. Im a women 130 lbs on a cut and I eat 250g approx a day.


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

i always buy the bacon mishapes and bits in bulk, its like 1.70 in tesco for 500 grams. not bad for those on a budget, and goes nice in a stew or with pasta. 4 packs or 2 kilos for 6.80 isnt bad


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> well i find plenty of meat thats cheaper than chicken breast. Even on a chicken basis- "mini breast" fillets are cheaper etc.
> 
> I've just struck a deal at the butchers for 5kg for £25 after spending £12/kg in Waitrose for too long!
> 
> ...


Do you think natty the same figures are needed? Even a steroid user currently off all meds?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

lol I take 200-250 and I'm 195lbs.

I've never noticed much difference going higher, but I suppose it'll be worth a try when bulking.

I'm cutting and easily maintaining muscle, even adding a little so I don't think I need higher whilst cutting but bulking I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hctiM said:


> Do you think natty the same figures are needed? Even a steroid user currently off all meds?


natty, I would still say 300-350 if training, and the more muscle you carry.. you need more..

There is a metabolic trick here, even for nattys- protein can't be stored as fat!! the excess is excreted if not used. So if you eat 500g pro, but keep carbs at 50-100g and fats at say 20g, then you'd burn the extra protein for energy needed (its called gluconeogenesis)

look under "Excess Consumption" to see excess protein is excreted, so it won't make you fatter:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_(nutrient)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Couldn't read the first post on properly on tapatalk - but did somebody mention westin gourmet and budget in same sentence -confused.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> natty, I would still say 300-350 if training, and the more muscle you carry.. you need more..
> 
> There is a metabolic trick here, even for nattys- protein can't be stored as fat!! the excess is excreted if not used. So if you eat 500g pro, but keep carbs at 50-100g and fats at say 20g, then you'd burn the extra protein for energy needed (its called gluconeogenesis)
> 
> ...


I know protein can't be stored as fat but some will argue the "pi*sing money" point with regards to excess consumption.

If a natty trainer calculated their PTOR regularly and increased protein intake when needed, isn't this better then eating in excess?

According to Building the Perfect Beast, my PTOR is 330g (BW(lbs) x 1.818) but am not sure how accurate this is. Although it does concur with your 300-350g intake, it negates the need for 400-500g - unless meds are involved.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Couldn't read the first post on properly on tapatalk - but did somebody mention westin gourmet and budget in same sentence -confused.


Had a pretty good deal on recently which worked out at like £4.90/kg for their chicken breasts!! Ok you need to order a lot for free delivery but that's cheap.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> natty, I would still say 300-350 if training, and the more muscle you carry.. you need more..
> 
> *There is a metabolic trick here, even for nattys- protein can't be stored as fat!! the excess is excreted if not used. So if you eat 500g pro, but keep carbs at 50-100g and fats at say 20g, then you'd burn the extra protein for energy needed (its called gluconeogenesis)*
> 
> ...


Doesn't it get converted to glucose which can be stored as fat?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hctiM said:


> I know protein can't be stored as fat but some will argue the "pi*sing money" point with regards to excess consumption.
> 
> If a natty trainer calculated their PTOR regularly and increased protein intake when needed, isn't this better then eating in excess?
> 
> According to Building the Perfect Beast, my PTOR is 330g (BW(lbs) x 1.818) but am not sure how accurate this is. Although it does concur with your 300-350g intake, it negates the need for 400-500g - unless meds are involved.


fair point about pi$$ing away the excess, as in literally thats what happens! LOL

as for your calculations, spot on, and its what i based mine on. BigA from pro muscle has a flat 500g/day view on it, but of course advocates never coming of AAS unless you're sick.. so it makes sense.



Fat said:


> Doesn't it get converted to glucose which can be stored as fat?


only gets converted to glucose when no carbs available for fuel for the brain- in which case the glucose is not stored as fat..


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

As long as you weigh around 13 stone or less mate then your getting 1.5 grams per pound of bodyweight. For a natty thats plenty imo.

If your on gear, yes, thats a different story.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> natty, I would still say 300-350 if training, and the more muscle you carry.. you need more..
> 
> There is a metabolic trick here, even for nattys- protein can't be stored as fat!! the excess is excreted if not used. So if you eat 500g pro, but keep carbs at 50-100g and fats at say 20g, then you'd burn the extra protein for energy needed (its called gluconeogenesis)
> 
> ...


So correct me if I'm wrong. But say you were bulking and ate as you said 500g protein. Lower carbs and fats. You could bulk up without adding any fat?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

im confused as to why you created this thread - and went to all the effort of extracting information


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> fair point about pi$$ing away the excess, as in literally thats what happens! LOL
> 
> as for your calculations, spot on, and its what i based mine on. BigA from pro muscle has a flat 500g/day view on it, but of course advocates never coming of AAS unless you're sick.. so it makes sense.


I need to start logging onto Pro Muscle more.

I am going to keep protein at 400g for a while then up to 450g then 500g to see if I notice changes in myself.

I know for your 4 week diet/bulk protocol you keep your AAS base constant. I'm unsure if I want to run constantly for that long so was planning on running AAS for 6 weeks to bulk then cut for 6 weeks on clen&T3/ECA.

I'm sure I will lose some muscle mass but if protein is kept constant do you think this would be worth while or pointless?


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

You need fat in your diet. Studies done on guys on low fat diets show up with low test levels! I'm talking about natural trainers here.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Aus is right, excess protein would only get stored as fat in exceptional circumstances:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nutrition/excess-protein-and-fat-storage-qa.html



Davidmc1961 said:


> You need fat in your diet. Studies done on guys on low fat diets show up with low test levels! I'm talking about natural trainers here.


He's getting plenty of fat, and if he's assisted this is a moot point anyway.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Also, it's pretty difficult to assess the suitability of this diet without knowing your bodyweight / general condition and training load.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

bayman said:


> Also, it's pretty difficult to assess the suitability of this diet without knowing your bodyweight / general condition and training load.


What are your thoughts on 4-500g protein consumption bayman


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> What are your thoughts on 4-500g protein consumption bayman


Seems excessive to me, for a natty. I'd rather get extra cals from carbs and/or fats. But what do I know...


----------

